# Pressure Pump Spray Bottles



## worktolivelife (Oct 24, 2011)

Anybody use one of these for example to spray diluted APC or wheel cleaner any "real" advantage over a good trigger spray bottle ie better/ further coverage of product , greater range so can stand back whilst spraying or just another toy for us


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Ye I use one to spray citrus pre cleaner on the car, I think if I was to use a trigger sprayer then it would take forever and kill my hand


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

pez said:


> Ye I use one to spray citrus pre cleaner on the car, I think if I was to use a trigger sprayer then it would take forever and kill my hand


Use one for my brake cleaner and have just got one for my APC.
As stated a large ish area with a trigger spray does start to kill your hand.

Noticed a differece straight away when I swapped over using the brake cleaner.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

I also use a pump sprayer to apply pre wash, so much easier than a trigger sprayer and doesn't kill your hand.

Worth buying IMO

I just got a cheap one from ebay and it does the job perfect


----------



## Neil A (Apr 18, 2006)

I use one of these to apply VP Citrus pre-wash and it's been great for years. One sprayer-full does a full application on my 5 series BMW, quick rinse out when you're done (if you can be bothered):

http://www.worldofgardena.co.uk/products/translucent-comfort-pressure-sprayer-1.25l--814-28.html

It's nicely made too

And you can spray your roses with it once you're done


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I use one like this for pre-wash. Advertised as 5L, but actual capacity is 3L of liquid and 2L of air at max fill.

So you can mix up 1 to 1.5 litres of pre-spray and it only then takes about 10 to 15 pumps then you are good to go. You can lock the trigger in the on position and the spray head is adjustable from fan spray to jet.

Hozelock are good if you can get them discounted, because they have a full range of psare parts and replacement seals available.

Hozelock 5L Standard Garden Sprayer: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

EDIT: forgot to mention, the newer Hozelocks have this "last drop" feature, which is basically a curved base with a central pickup pipe so it will pickup and spray until the bottle is completely empty. It is more useful than it sounds as it means no more tilting and less washing out afterwards and it really does work well.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Just bought one seems like a good deal. Many thanks gleamspray


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Oldsparky said:


> Just bought one seems like a good deal. Many thanks gleamspray


Did you buy from the link?? and was it same item that arrived as in the link??


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Did you buy from the link?? and was it same item that arrived as in the link??


I think so it was a hose lock 5l one. I'll check my Amazon acc

To be clear I just ordered it from Amazon


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Oldsparky said:


> I think so it was a hose lock 5l one. I'll check my Amazon acc
> 
> To be clear I just ordered it from Amazon


i like the one in the picture,if its not that one i'd leave it,as i have enough lol


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I assume it's the one in the pic. I'm on prime so it should arrive quickly I'll stick a pic up when it does


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Oldsparky said:


> I assume it's the one in the pic. I'm on prime so it should arrive quickly I'll stick a pic up when it does


:thumb:


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

Pump Sprayers give way better coverage then a trigger spray. I normally do a little mix of Citrus Pre-Wash and Snow Foam with quite warm/hot water for my pre-wash routine.

Spray over the whole car and let it fester for a bit before blasting off and then "mitting" the car up... I bought this one to try first before thinking about a Snow Foam lance, but I don't think I'll bother with the later anymore...

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/pressure-washers-hoses/contico-pump-up-sprayer


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

That is the advantage of pump sprayers over foam lances for pre-spray ;this time of year you can use hot water and it makes a huge difference. 

For a dirty car I use 200ml of BH Autofoam or tfr and 2800 of hot water to make a roughly 7% mix and go around the car twice - then let it dwell for 5 mins while I set up the pressure washer then PW it all off. 

Job done, 90% clean before you get a bucket out.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> i like the one in the picture,if its not that one i'd leave it,as i have enough lol












Here's what turned up from Amazon quite small but big enough for my needs


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 18, 2011)

I was going to order one of the Mesto sprayers from Polished Bliss to use for pre-wash the next time I was placing an order, has anyone tried those and better yet compared them to cheaper sprayers like the Hozelock one? I already have a couple of their 1.5 litre "cleaner" sprayers for Tardis and APC.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

there probably one the best pump sprayers to get 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2215...1=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108&ff19=0


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

KarateKid said:


> Pump Sprayers give way better coverage then a trigger spray. I normally do a little mix of Citrus Pre-Wash and Snow Foam with quite warm/hot water for my pre-wash routine.


I have the same pump sprayer:thumb: wouldn't mind trying cp & snow foam. What ratio do you use for the mix?


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

saul said:


> I have the same pump sprayer:thumb: wouldn't mind trying cp & snow foam. What ratio do you use for the mix?


Good shout!

I tend to do a 30%/70% CPW/Snow Foam mix, making up a 1:10 solution. I only use CPW if the car's extra grimey though, else she gets the 1:10 Snow Foam treatment only.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

KarateKid said:


> Good shout!
> 
> I tend to do a 30%/70% CPW/Snow Foam mix, making up a 1:10 solution. I only use CPW if the car's extra grimey though, else she gets the 1:10 Snow Foam treatment only.


Any issues with it through the pump sprayer?


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

saul said:


> Any issues with it through the pump sprayer?


None what so ever! Needless to say you don't get the "foam" effect as you would do with a proper lance and PW, but the cleaning effect for a pre-wash is just as good IMO.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you. I already have a foam lance but to be honest prefer a simple pump spray now. 

I think when you first start you want everything and snow foaming does look like good.

Will hopefully try this on my next wash.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Streetwize SWPW Portable Power Pump Pressure Washer Car Jet Wash: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

chillly said:


> Streetwize SWPW Portable Power Pump Pressure Washer Car Jet Wash: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


Wow, that looks like a fair bit of kit. You used/got one??


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

chillly said:


> Streetwize SWPW Portable Power Pump Pressure Washer Car Jet Wash: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


:doublesho if only I'd seen this before buying the other one :buffer:


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

Just in case anyone wants a cheaper option, Wilko have a 7L one for £7 and a 10L for a tenner.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Alternatively, another highly recommended one is this


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

70p more and it's 8l and free delivery


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

APS said:


> 70p more and it's 8l and free delivery
> 
> NEW 8L LITRE MANUAL PUMP KNAPSACK BACKPACK GARDEN PRESSURE SPRAYER WEED KILLER:Amazon.co.uk:Garden & Outdoors


I have that one and find the nozzle has very little adjustment. I use it to apply TFR but need something with a better nozzle as I seem to waste a lot of product trying to make sure I cover the whole car due to the poor design of the nozzle.


----------



## MGH74 (Jun 8, 2014)

dstill said:


> I have that one and find the nozzle has very little adjustment. I use it to apply TFR but need something with a better nozzle as I seem to waste a lot of product trying to make sure I cover the whole car due to the poor design of the nozzle.


Agree, I have also got this one. I thought that I could knock up a large batch of Citrus Wash and have it last, but I was left disapointed with the nozzle/spray pattern. I'm going to see if I can tinker/modify it, if not I will go back to handheld pump sprayers instead.


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

Hmmm thanks boys. 

Guess I'll stick to the one Saul posted and pay the postage


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

APS said:


> Hmmm thanks boys.
> 
> Guess I'll stick to the one Saul posted and pay the postage


How much is postage? Why not add something like this for general purpose stuff..:thumb:


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

saul said:


> How much is postage? Why not add something like this for general purpose stuff..:thumb:


You sir, are a genius 

Cheap as chips, we like that


----------

